# Music chat client



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 1, 2011)

So I found this really neat thing that lets users in the chat room make a playlist of music, and it plays while you chat.

Chttp://www.mumuplayer.com/bunnytunesome join me!


----------



## milishamaria (Aug 16, 2011)

The link you gave is very nice and thanks for sharing this. Itâ€™s very interesting.


----------

